# ??? REAL ANIMAL SKULL IN TANK ???



## CRUZ CONTROL (Jan 17, 2009)

I want to put a cleaned and bleached deer or coyote skull in my cichlid tank i found a few other people have done it but dont know how well it went over ? 
Please help any ifo would be helpfull thanks in advance !
:-?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> cleaned and bleached deer or coyote skull


Man, that would have to be really clean before I would put it in my tank.
There is a whole process to removing all bio from bone, looking clean and being clean..


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

There have been a few members here who've done it and had no issues.


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

If its still got blood/meat on it then i would suggest boiling it. Then soak it in a bucket of bleach for a day or two.

Then it wouldnt hurt to scrub it in cold water and bleach it again. Then boil it again to make sure the bleach is out of it?

Never done it but i think they are the sort of steps you would need to take.

Gaz


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

> Then soak it in a bucket of bleach for a day or two.
> 
> Then it wouldnt hurt to scrub it in cold water and bleach it again. Then boil it again to make sure the bleach is out of it?


...I'd let it soak overnight in a solution of water and dechlorinator to get the bleach out of it.


----------



## CRUZ CONTROL (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks guys the skull is clean


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

post pictures when its in a tank :thumb:


----------



## CRUZ CONTROL (Jan 17, 2009)

i will im going with the coyote skull i think :thumb:


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

ok here is something i remember seeing.

someone put a skull in that was clean, but the skull for some reason broke down almost 100% to the point where almost nothing was left of the skull.

D


----------



## CRUZ CONTROL (Jan 17, 2009)

how long did that take ?
:-?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

It's likely that it was a salt-water tank.


----------

